# Power steering dilemma, 1967 Ford 3000



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I bought a ford 3000 tractor that had a huge power steering leak. 1 liter per 20 minutes. When full the power steering worked fine. It leaked somewhere on the steering shaft, not at the pump or cylinders. I took out the steering shaft, replaced every seal possible as well as two needle bearings. There was a lot of scoring on the shaft as well as the sleeve insert inside the power steering adaptor. Not wanting to pay $900 for these parts I put it back together. As I put it together I noticed that the vent on the manual steering box was not a vent but a plug. The vent is no longer available so I made one with tubing and a fuel filter. When I started it, fluid poured out of that vent like someone turned on a faucet. The power steering worked. The manual steering gear box and the power steering fluid should not mix, but I am sure that power steering fluid was leaking across some seal (probably across the scored shaft) once it was pressurized because the power steering fluid reservoir drained down. 
Two options I thought of:
1. Plug the vent, but I was concerned it would leak somewhere else under pressure and apparently the steering box needs to be vented and not under pressure. 
2. Connecting the vent on the steering gear box to the power steering fluid reservoir return line. This would vent the steering box and prevent fluid loss. It would require me to use 134d fluid (power steering fluid with SAE rating of 10-20) for the steering gear box instead of the recommended 90 SAE gear oil. 
My questions:
1. Has anyone else had a similar problem and if so how did they fix it? 
2. I am thinking of option 2 listed above. I would like to hear opinions on it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JGPenfield,

I've encountered this problem once before. You may have installed the lower seal for the power steering valve upside down. See item #14 on attached diagram. This seal is installed "lips up" to oppose hydraulic fluid pressure in the PS valve. If this seal leaks, you will have leakage out the steering gearbox vent. 

Seal #35 is installed "lips down" to oppose pressure from the valve. If this seal leaks, you will have a leak up the steering column.

Hope this makes sense to you, if not post back.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. It is possible that the seal was installed backwards because I do remember wondering which way the seal should go in. Could a scored steering shaft do the same thing if the seal was installed correctly because mine was scored a lot from probable damaged loose needle bearings (item 14).


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I saw an aftermarket replacement steering gear assembly on Ebay for only $276 that looked like it would solve all my problems. I was wondering if my power steering off my old assembly would fit on it.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Here is the link. 
Ford E0NN3503AA E4NN3503CA 4000 2000 4110 3000 3600 2600
Steering Gear Assembly Ford E0NN35
Price: $276.04Ford E0NN3503AA E4NN3503CA 4000 2000 4110 3000 3600 2600
Steering Gear Assembly Ford E0NN35
Price: $276.04
Buy it now
Buy it now


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

That's a manual steering gearbox. I think the shaft will be different....no sealing area consideration/provision for sealing the PS valve top & bottom. Hey, it's been 25 years since I've been in my steering gearbox. Need your input here.

A damaged/scored sealing area will probably cause a leak. You can sleeve the upper sealing area. Don't know about the bottom sealing area?? Check it out. I would use epoxy under the sleeve to seal any irregularities.

Alternatively, have a look at tractorhouse.com in their "dismantled machines" section. They have 89 ea. ford 3000's listed in salvage. Obviously, some manual and some power steering. See if you can work a deal with one of them.

PS: when fluid comes roaring out of the vent, you've got the seal backwards.


----------



## Jeremy Caldwell (Apr 23, 2020)

Been searching all day and trying to figure out how these parts go ford3000


----------



## Jeremy Caldwell (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jeremy, welcome to the forum. 

I cannot see your bottom seal, but the pressure is from above therefore the seal must be installed "Lip Up". 

Its been nearly 30 years since I've been into my Ford's power steering. I think the larger race goes on the bottom. I am in process of confirming this, will let you know for certain ASAP.


----------



## Jeremy Caldwell (Apr 23, 2020)

Thank sixbales is the lip your referring to the side you can see the spring?


----------



## Jeremy Caldwell (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Yes, the lip is the side you can see the spring. 

See the picture below. The large race goes in first, followed by the bearing cage, then the smaller race on top.


----------



## Jeremy Caldwell (Apr 23, 2020)

*I think I got it wrong?*


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If so, you won't be the first one.


----------



## Jeremy Caldwell (Apr 23, 2020)

You dont know how much trouble cussing and aggravation you have saved me... thank you so much I'm pretty sure I got it all correct now thanks again and stay safe


----------



## Jeremy Caldwell (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey sixbales do you remember or know how tight the top nut tightens down on the steering shaft


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Tighten it down to remove all endplay. Then back off the nut 1/6 of a turn and stake the nut so it cannot move. (1/6 of a turn is one hex flat on the nut). The PS control requires some small movement up/down to function correctly.


----------



## Jeremy Caldwell (Apr 23, 2020)

Awesome thanks again for your patience and time


----------

